# New Here



## MattersOfSize (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi, I'm Mike!  Just looking to get fit and gain some muscle while staying lean.


----------



## Rip-up (Dec 7, 2014)

welcome mike.Im brand new too. always reading the posts on this forum so just joined. hope i can gain some knowlege and maybe even share some.


----------



## BadGas (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome to both of you..


----------



## jas101 (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 7, 2014)

welcome.


----------



## sixsix250 (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome to IMF guys


----------



## Riles (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome to IRONMAG


----------



## brazey (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## h-as.pharma (Dec 9, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 9, 2014)

welcome brother. You've come to the right place. Let's get those goals accomplished!


----------



## blergs. (Dec 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TheDieIsCast (Jan 11, 2015)

What's up guys I'm new to this forum as well. Has anyone here run any epi, I was told it was a good hardener, is this right?


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------

